# Your help is needed GRFers!!



## AquaClaraCanines

Thanks for posting!

If some one can show me how to donate without having to sign up for Paypal, which I have no interest in, then I'd love to help!


----------



## jealous1

Thank you for starting a separate thread! 

Jenna - I don't know if she has a definite vet in mind yet as she says hers is really expensive but had a pm that mentioned another that was very reasonable. Hopefully she will see this and put in the vet's name/telephone #.

Bumping up for Sadie.


----------



## missmarstar

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> If some one can show me how to donate without having to sign up for Paypal, which I have no interest in, then I'd love to help!



Hey Jenna I posted this in the other thread but just in case you don't see that:

Do you have a Bank of America near you? If you want to deposit $$ into my account, I can make your donation through Paypal with my own donation. PM me if you wanna do that.


----------



## Laurie

My donation for Sadie is in!!!


----------



## esSJay

Question... does the progress bar/amount of $$ raised show $0 for everyone else too? I know there's at least a bit of money in there from my donation. Maybe it only gets updated once a day or something?


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Question... does the progress bar/amount of $$ raised show $0 for everyone else too? I know there's at least a bit of money in there from my donation. Maybe it only gets updated once a day or something?


That's what I'm thinking Steph - I don't think it's an instant update...


----------



## Laurie

esSJay said:


> Question... does the progress bar/amount of $$ raised show $0 for everyone else too? I know there's at least a bit of money in there from my donation. Maybe it only gets updated once a day or something?


 
It's showing $0 for me as well and according to some of the posts, donations have been made.... I just made mine and it was still showing $0 afterwards.


----------



## jealous1

Must be daily as I saw $0 as well, even when I went back to check on progress.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Is there a mailing address and name a donation can be sent to? I prefer checks .. old fashioned but safer


----------



## mm03gn

Sunrise said:


> Is there a mailing address and name a donation can be sent to? I prefer checks .. old fashioned but safer


I will PM you Jen's address. I'm sure she wouldn't mind


----------



## missmarstar

Just made my donation!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

You guys are so amazing. I like... seriously can't thank you enough. 

If you'd like to send a check, I'm sure Melissa or someone with my address can PM you when I'm not here. (Which is often, ugh.)

Gary does our banking (he was the only one with any income) so if you could make it out to him that would be awesome. He's gone right now and doesn't know this is all happening... he's going to poop himself when I tell him.


----------



## mm03gn

Mssjnnfer said:


> You guys are so amazing. I like... seriously can't thank you enough.
> 
> If you'd like to send a check, I'm sure Melissa or someone with my address can PM you when I'm not here. (Which is often, ugh.)
> 
> Gary does our banking (he was the only one with any income) so if you could make it out to him that would be awesome. He's gone right now and doesn't know this is all happening... he's going to poop himself when I tell him.


Ok so for those of you who I PM'ed Jen's name and address to I will email you who to mail the check to. 

Is the cheque no good with your name on it Jen?


----------



## rik6230

My donation is in.


----------



## Debles

I am mailing a check . I have the name now, Jen. Thanks.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

My donation is in - Thanks for all you are doing for her!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Just got back from a walk with Sadie. She LOVES squirrels. We saw two run across the road ahead of us and she went nuts... pulling, whining, doing a little dance around me. LOL. She wanted to play! Don't think the squirrels would have liked that very much...

My account was savings, back when we both worked and I had direct deposit. Right now our only account is checking (yeah, we blew through savings) and that's under Gary's name. I've had no income for so long. He had direct deposit from work. 

I think we might be able to use the check... if I endorse it over to him? I honestly don't know.


----------



## mm03gn

Mssjnnfer said:


> Just got back from a walk with Sadie. She LOVES squirrels. We saw two run across the road ahead of us and she went nuts... pulling, whining, doing a little dance around me. LOL. She wanted to play! Don't think the squirrels would have liked that very much...
> 
> My account was savings, back when we both worked and I had direct deposit. Right now our only account is checking (yeah, we blew through savings) and that's under Gary's name. I've had no income for so long. He had direct deposit from work.
> 
> I think we might be able to use the check... if I endorse it over to him? I honestly don't know.


You probably would...I'm sure it would be fine. But I think everyone has the right name now 

Just curious - I know that quite a few people have donated, but it's still showing $0.00 - are any donations showing up on your end Jen??


----------



## mm03gn

I'm thinking maybe you should pick an arbitrary "goal amount" Jen... I would just put it at $500.... if they do a biopsy and a spay...and who knows what else she'll need...I'm wondering if that is why no money is showing up?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

mm03gn said:


> You probably would...I'm sure it would be fine. But I think everyone has the right name now
> 
> Just curious - I know that quite a few people have donated, but it's still showing $0.00 - are any donations showing up on your end Jen??


I don't want to have anyone waste a check. I'm all worried about that now. 

Actually... I did just check my email and I've been getting notifications on there.

We're at: $315!! 

I'll also admit, I started crying when I saw that. I don't know how to describe how I feel... but wow. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

mm03gn said:


> I'm thinking maybe you should pick an arbitrary "goal amount" Jen... I would just put it at $500.... if they do a biopsy and a spay...and who knows what else she'll need...I'm wondering if that is why no money is showing up?


I'll go set it now. It can always be changed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I believe Chipin is still a free service, but Paypal may charge you fees. Not the donor, but the event organizer (the person who set up the account).


----------



## Debles

I will mail my check in the morning. I posted this thread on FB also!

I sure hope you can find a rescue or a good family for Sadie once she has vet care. Hopefully the lump is not cancer. I'll be praying!


----------



## AmberSunrise

He should be able to deposit the checks - especially if you go with him to the bank just in case they need ID



Mssjnnfer said:


> I don't want to have anyone waste a check. I'm all worried about that now.
> 
> Actually... I did just check my email and I've been getting notifications on there.
> 
> We're at: $315!!
> 
> I'll also admit, I started crying when I saw that. I don't know how to describe how I feel... but wow. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Debles

All you need to do is endorse any check that is made out to you. The bank will cash them.
You should actually get your name on the account too though. : )


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Yes, if you sign the back of the check, ANYBODY can cash it. I work at a bank, so I know...don't let them tell you otherwise. =)


----------



## Debles

Jen, when you know which vet you are going to use, please post the name and address. Some people may feel more comfortable sending money for Sadie directly to the vet. : )


----------



## mm03gn

Mssjnnfer said:


> I don't want to have anyone waste a check. I'm all worried about that now.
> 
> Actually... I did just check my email and I've been getting notifications on there.
> 
> We're at: $315!!
> 
> I'll also admit, I started crying when I saw that. I don't know how to describe how I feel... but wow. Thanks everyone.


Wow that is excellent!!! GOOD JOB EVERYONE!!!

Any extra cash beyond the vet bills can help Jen and Gary feed Sadie for a little longer - until a home is found


----------



## Debles

Yes, it is wonderful!!! Ought to be enough for a thorough exam, vacs and a heartworm test.Maybe even a biopsy of the lump.

Selka just had a total check up with all blood tests (includeing heratworm) and it was $188.


----------



## mylissyk

Wow, that's great! I wish chipin would update the total. 

Can you put Sadie's story and a picture on the chipin page?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

So, the simple solution would be to just add my name to the checking account. LOL. I called Gary and that was the first thing he said. The second thing he said... I can't repeat on here, it's a family site. LOL. It was all in amazement though. He loves Sadie a lot, he LOVES playing fetch with her. 

I will try to add her story and picture on there. I thought I added a picture, but I think that was just my user picture. 

Thanks again everyone. Once I get my camera back I will be overloading you on pictures. lol. I will definitely document how this whole thing goes, from the appointments, the results, the surgeries. Everything.


----------



## mm03gn

*bumping for Sadie*


----------



## esSJay

bumping again

Thanks to everyone for helping out so far! I really hope that Sadie's vet appointment goes well. She is just too adorable - even Jay admitted that she was really cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I did my little part to help. Hope all turns out OK. Please keep us posted.


----------



## sharlin

The Pack took their old bones to be recycled - donation in.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

bumping for Sadie


----------



## Prov31

Thanks for helping sweet Sadie. I love her name, so sent her some love in the form of $.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Please let me know if you need a new check sent  okay, shamelessly bumping for Sadie


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Thanks again everyone. Every little bit counts. 

I chickened out and spent the night at my parents' house last night (it was thunderstormy out and very scary...) so I had internet access all night. It was awesome. I added a picture and a story on the ChipIn.

Here's a short and sweet video of her. This was taken back when I took the other pictures. Once I get the camera back there will be more in-depth photos and video for you lol.

Also... if you look, you can see her "tumor" in this. DON'T BLINK! You'll miss it. 



Hopefully that worked. It's photobucket, so just click on it. Youtube cut out the last second where you can see her booby for some reason.


----------



## Debles

Are any of the dogs afraid of storms?

Maybe Missy will get used to Sadie as time goes on. : )


----------



## inge

Chipped in...I hope a lot more people donate something, the 425 looks very promising!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Debles said:


> Are any of the dogs afraid of storms?
> 
> Maybe Missy will get used to Sadie as time goes on. : )


Nope! I lucked out with that. 

I brought Sadie over with me, she slept on the floor beside the couch. She also "assisted" me when I had to walk over every few hours to check on the dogs. 

She becomes very alert at night, and was scaring the crap out of me. She'd hear a noise (that I couldn't hear) and would bark. Sent chills up my spine. LOL.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

inge said:


> Chipped in...I hope a lot more people donate something, the 425 looks very promising!


Thanks!! I know, I'm so excited to get her fixed up!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping

Please help Sadie and Jen if you can.


----------



## AlanK

I put a little in the pot earlier and thought I would bump this up.


----------



## momtoMax

Hoping Sadie gets as clean as a bill of health as she can. Can't donate right now, but will after we get back from vacation/have more money. Only can help a little but lots of littles can add up to one big!


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

How much has been collected for Sadie so far??
I SO wish I could donate, if only I could find a job.


----------



## rik6230

I just saw the picture of Sadie and read the story. Great you took her home. 
I reconsider my first donation.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

bumping up for Sadie


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

Bumping for Sadie


----------



## mm03gn

Bumping for Sadie!


----------



## Debles

We need an update. Is this still the main thread for helping Sadie?


----------



## mm03gn

Debles said:


> We need an update. Is this still the main thread for helping Sadie?


Yes it is... I'm sure Jen will update us once she is able to get back on the computer... hers is dead, so when she is online, she's at her parents house


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up for news of Sadie!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

Bumping up for Sadie!


----------



## mm03gn

Hey Everyone!

I just talked to Jen on the phone for a Sadie update... and Sadie is doing well. Jen was able to purchase some good food for her. 

Jen and Gary have been very busy the past week applying for jobs - so that is why she has not been on the computer at her parent's place.

She has called some vets in the area for quotes for Sadie's care - and she is getting numbers like $400 for the spay alone?! She is just trying to shop around as much as she can, so she can get the most for the donations as possible.... 

If anyone in the area has an idea of where she could get the best care for the least money, please PM me and I will give you Jen's phone number... she would love to have some input, I think she is feeling a little overwhelmed by everything at the moment.


----------



## BeauShel

Is there any low cost spay or neuter clinics near her? I know here they have some for people that have some financial issues so they can keep their pets. Has she checked with her local humane society to see if they offer something like that?


----------



## mm03gn

Ok - update! Jen just called me back and said she found a clinic that will do the spay and tumor removal at the same time - and I believe the price was quite reasonable... Hopefully she can get on here later tonight to give us an update herself... I know she has some new pictures of Sadie as well


----------



## Laurie

mm03gn said:


> Ok - update! Jen just called me back and said she found a clinic that will do the spay and tumor removal at the same time - and I believe the price was quite reasonable... Hopefully she can get on here later tonight to give us an update herself... I know she has some new pictures of Sadie as well


 
Great......thanks for the update on Sadie!!!

:crossfing that everything goes well with Sadie.................


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> Ok - update! Jen just called me back and said she found a clinic that will do the spay and tumor removal at the same time - and I believe the price was quite reasonable... Hopefully she can get on here later tonight to give us an update herself... I know she has some new pictures of Sadie as well


That's great to hear! Looking forward to hearing from Jen


----------



## missmarstar

Great news!!


----------



## rik6230

That is good news


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Hey all... This week has been super hectic. 

We have an appointment on Tuesday morning for Sadie. She'll get her distemper and rabies shots. I'm not sure if I should go with the bordetella too... I'd love opinions. 

They will also do a HW test (let's pray it's negative!) and a fecal test. LOL, she was like... "If you could, try to bring a fresh sample. If not... we'll... get it... ourselves."

EEK. Let's hope Sadie poops before her appointment! 

They will also just check her out all over, including her booby. They will also check her teeth and try to figure out how old she is, which I thought was cool. 

If she's not spayed we will schedule an appointment. The receptionist said it would be best to remove her "tumor" when she gets spayed... so she's only put under once, which I thought was cool. They would send it to Michigan State to find out if it's cancerous... that's gonna be kinda expensive, but I really want to know. 

I'm really excited to get her all checked out! We'll also start her on HW preventative (if she comes out negative. Like I said, pray she is.)

Thanks again for the support/donations everyone. They mean so much to us. More than I can express.


----------



## missmarstar

Thanks for the update Jen. I'm glad she's getting the care she needs! Sending good heartworm negative thoughts her way!


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

So glad that Sadie has an appt. Tuesday-please keep us posted.


----------



## Montesmom

I don't know how I missed this last week. Just made a donation. Prayers for a negative heartworm test and good news on the rest of the exam are being sent your way. Thank you for caring for Sadie.

Monte's mom, Cindy


----------



## momtoMax

Excited to hear how Sadie does at her appointment. Fingers crossed for only good news. Put "a little in the pot" as well. Thanks for helping her, Jen and Gary.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Thanks for the donations all!

So her appointment went really great today! She was really excited about the car ride, and then about being in the vet... she met a LOT of friendly people, got lots of belly rubs and scratches. LOL.

All righty. So... the vet thinks she's around 3 years old. She said that her teeth weren't that worn down. She's not spayed (she had to get shaved, just to make sure) so we'll schedule an appointment for that. It is a tumor. The vet said she's probably had many puppies in her time... and was shocked at how big the tumor was for her age. She was surprised at how her teeth were... because the tumor makes her think she would be older, but the teeth make her think she's younger. So who knows. 

She had a fecal sample, they never told me the results... I figure if it was positive with something they would have told me. I didn't think to ask, I had so many other questions. She had blood drawn for the HW test, we'll find the results in a few days. They said if it's positive they will call, if not they won't. So if I don't get a call by Thursday I can start giving her preventative. Keep your fingers crossed!!

These are the shots she got:

Canine Coronavirus (1 of 2)
DHLP & Parvovirus (Temp)
Rabies

What's the temp mean? Was it just a small dose, since we don't know her vaccine history? We have to go back in a few weeks to get her other coronavirus. 

Hm... what else... The vet said she looked great. Her ears are kinda gunky, but she said it was allergy season for Labs, so it's expected. Didn't see any fleas... I bought some Frontline for her. I'll give her the Heartgard in a few days. Oh, she was 60 pounds. 

All the girls there loved her. lol. She was super calm... we're not used to that. LOL. 

The spay/tumor removal will be a little more expensive than I thought. I'm contemplating having them send the tumor in to get checked... if it IS cancerous... the cancer will be gone, because it'll be removed, right? So it doesn't really matter if it is or not... right? 

Anyway. After we figure out if she's HW + or - we'll make the appointment. 

Thanks again everyone!!! Sadie thanks you too.


----------



## Laurie

Glad to hear Sadie's appt went well!!! Hopefully the other tests come back negative.

So happy you're doing this for Sadie....she looks like such a sweet girl. You're going to find it difficult finding her a forever home....!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Please have the tumor/ spay done as soon as possible and the tumor sent to be read. I hate to be the downer here, but if it is malignant, the removal may or may not get it all. Cancer spreads and that is why time is of the most importance to get it handled before it does. Let's just hope it is benign and we can all have a big sigh of relief.


----------



## mm03gn

Yes Jen - I think you need to find out if it's cancerous... Talk numbers with us...what have you gotten donations wise - what will the costs be for the testing? If we know how much more we need to get, I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks for the update, and for taking her to the vet, Jenn! Glad to hear that the appointment went well! I would definitely want to send in the tumor to be checked for cancer ASAP. 

Let us know how much everything was so far and what kind of numbers they gave you for the spay and tumor removal and checking so we can try and get it all covered for you!

Thanks again  Give her and yourself a big ol' hug!

Oh! and all paws are crossed that she is HW- too


----------



## Mssjnnfer

GOOD NEWSSSSS!

It's Friday and we didn't get a single call from the vet. Sadie is HW *NEGATIVE*! WOOOOO!!! She's getting some heartgard tonight!!  

This also means we're in the clear to make her booby and peepee chopping appointment! We will be taking her into the city one of these days to get her completely groomed (thanks, mom :wave:LOL) and all prepped for her surgery! 

Another bit of good news... GARY COMES HOME TODAY! He has a three day weekend! I'm so excited. 

We're also watching BIL's dog for the weekend. The one that just got married. Her name is Snookie, she's like 6 months old, a total mutt (she's like 5 different breeds LOL) and omg... she's such a fruitcake! I love her so much, she's so funny!! I'll definitely try to get pictures!


----------



## Laurie

So happy to hear that Sadie is Heartworm negative.....now to focus on her spaying!! 

Hope you and Gary have a wonderful 4th of July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Sadie is HW negative. Give her a big hug from us.

Enjoy your weekend. Sounds like you have a full house!


----------



## mylissyk

Any updates on Sadie?


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

So very happy to hear Sadie is HW negative!
I wish I could contribute, but without a job it is impossible right now-I am sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Yes, what's the status on the tumor???? I'm very concerned about it. If it does happen to be malignant, her welfare depends on getting it out quickly. Scary.


----------



## esSJay

We should be hearing the results of the tumor biopsy today, and the best news is: Sadie has a HOME! Have a look in this thread for some details and pictures! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=81721


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

Please let us know what the results are.
How will your Sister get Sadie?


----------



## esSJay

Karen519 said:


> Please let us know what the results are.
> How will your Sister get Sadie?


Melissa (mm03gn)'s sister is the one adopting, and I believe that her and her mom will drive down next weekend to pick her up.


----------



## Karen519

*Oh!!*

Oh! thanks for the reply!!


----------



## mm03gn

Sorry, I am just now seeing this thread...

There was no biopsy, they kinda messed up at the vets - but they really did not think it was a tumor, just a really infected/engorged mammary gland! (which does make perfect sense, she very obviously just had puppies)

My sister is adopting Sadie! We hope to drive down there on Friday night and return with Sadie on Saturday. 

Sarah (my sister) is going to join the forum so that she can keep everyone updated on her new life as a Canuck


----------



## tippykayak

Sounds like mastitis.


----------

